# Insurance won't pay because of painted calipers



## miked1900 (Mar 6, 2005)

My insurance company Admiral have said they wont pay as I have painted calipers and didn't declare them even though the premium would only increase by Â£20.

Is there anything I can do. They claim it interfered with the brakes.

Any help!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Can you shed some more light on this please Mike ?

I'm sure that you repainted them because of the corrosion on the calipers :wink:

What is the insurance world coming to ? Next they'll be refusing a claim because you put the wrong spec of oil in your engine :?


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

what wont they pay on? and if i was you id change insurance company to elephant/bell direct.. 
I amazed about the paint... pfffffff insurance companys, they will do anything to get out of paying you what your owed.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm suprised they even knew or noticed upon inspection, good to note, paint back to mauve if ever needed :!:

What happened anyway?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Suzaroo said:


> what wont they pay on? and if i was you id change insurance company to elephant/bell direct..
> I amazed about the paint... pfffffff insurance companys, they will do anything to get out of paying you what your owed.


elephant/bell direct are part of the same group as Admiral!


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> Suzaroo said:
> 
> 
> > what wont they pay on? and if i was you id change insurance company to elephant/bell direct..
> ...


Yeah i know BUT... i had a quote from admiral and they wanted Â£1000+

But with bell direct i got it at Â£800 the full monty 

elephant was Â£850 so i went with bell


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So we still don't know what happened :roll:

Just wy the blazes should the calliper paint affect any claim ?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I this an early or late April the first joke 

What's the world coming to, soon the clothes your wearing will affect your policy.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

You didn't paint the discs and pads as well did you :?

Why should painting the calipers affect the brakes ? If they carry on being silly I would look for an independent engineers report to confirm that painted calipers did not affect the brakes performance.

Maybe that;s why they are cheap, they never pay out. I thought I had heard it all when NuTTs got charged Â£50 quid extra for fitting Brembos - improving the braking and increasing the chance of some tosser who wasn't looking running into the back of him.

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Who employs these twats! I thought these companys were meant to be professional. Are all companys cowboys now!? Even large insurance companys.

It appears they will try any old crap to get out of paying claims, this is rubbish!

The law should put it in the insurers hands to prove that the mod altered the performance and not visa versa.

Speak to a solicitor, it wont take 5 seconds to sort this out as it IS SO WRONG and absoulute twaddle.

Write to Autoexpress and other mags as im sure they will pubish this. Hit them were it hurts - inform other customers and they will lose revenue.


----------



## Suzaroo (May 9, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> I thought I had heard it all when NuTTs got charged Â£50 quid extra for fitting Brembos


  Omg


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> You didn't paint the discs and pads as well did you :?


I remember someone coming on one forum (can't remember if it was here or not) with their painted discs, saying "how cool do these look?". Everyone thought it was a wind-up, but the guy had seriously done it and thought nothing was wrong with doing it :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Suzaroo said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Suzaroo said:
> ...


Doesn't matter. At the end of the day they are part of the same group, so in theory are as crap as each other when it comes to payouts... think about it.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know its irrelevant but what colour are the calipers?

You could understand them saying there red like "racing ones" so will attract wrong attention to car. but saying that the paint decreases ability to break is diabolical. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

From a technical point of view painting the calipers could slightly affect their ability to dissipate heat - but not to a great extent.

What i would do is get an independent Engineer to give the insurance company an assement of your modifications (ie painting) the calipers to show that these could not affect the braking ability of the car (unless you had done something really daft when painting them). Has an assesor been out from the insurance company to look at the car ?

James.


----------



## miked1900 (Mar 6, 2005)

They are red and its just the calipers. not the discs of pads.

No they haven't sent anyone to look at the calipers. Any idea where i can get an expert to verify that these cause no damage to the brakes etc. Do you think i should get the financial ombudsman invloved?

I have read some post here where people have even bought used TT's from Audi with painted calipers. I wonder if they advised to customers to inform the insurance company.

For the sake of a Â£20 increase in premium and not pay its a joke.


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

Just say you were protecting them from rust and it wasnt a customization it was maintanance, get the a newspaper involved!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Get them to send someone out, and also see if you can speak to someone higher up the chain - often the cause is just misunderstanding on the insurnace companies part - ok, you should tell them that the calipers are painted as this is a cosmetic modification, but they seem to be pedantic to the extreme on this one.

James.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

The OEM callipers look to be painted (grey) anyway.

How did the painted calliper thing come up in the first place in reference to an insurance claim? :?


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

They are having a 'Stehie'.........it's made me larf!


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

miked1900 said:


> They are red and its just the calipers. not the discs of pads.
> 
> No they haven't sent anyone to look at the calipers. Any idea where i can get an expert to verify that these cause no damage to the brakes etc. Do you think i should get the financial ombudsman invloved?
> 
> ...


So tell us the full story :roll: 
how / why are you making a claim, and how do they know the calipers were painted anyway if they've sent no-one to look at them ?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Despite the fact we know nothing about your claim...I'll try and stay usefull.

From memory, as long as the insurer admits that they would still have covered you _had they known at the time_ about the mod, and that it's only an increase in premium then they are obliged to pay you. They are within their rights to deduct the increase (in this case Â£20) obviously, but they are obliged to pay out.

The insurance ombudsman should confirm this for you.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Classic! This could be the only time I could see your insurance being void:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1389610


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

lol awesome


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

This issue is a "no brainer". There are literally tens, if not hundreds of thousands of cars in the UK owned by people who are proud of their cars & have carried out some sort of cosmetic modification. Have we reached the ridiculous point where companies like Halfords need to put up large disclaimers at the store doors telling you to inform your insurance company if you install one of their exhaust trims, annodised valve covers etc...? I am guilty - I've got an aluminium tax disc holder!!!

miked1900, you have (for whatever your own reasons) not actually explained what has happened & everybody has reacted to "painted calipers". I have used Admiral (now part of Norwich Union) on & off for many years & had no problems apart from ridiculous premiums on certain cars. I cannot for one second believe that either a small claim or a total loss would be rebutted for this reason. Admiral have a reputation to uphold - & they are a BIG business insurer. They would not risk (IMHO) their reputation on wriggling out on such a piss poor excuse.

Come on - tell everybody the true story........... I'm sure that it is quite different to your very vague post.

Mick (The Devil's Advocate).


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

Furthermore, I think that you are taking the p**s by telling everybody that Admiral asked for an extra Â£20.00 pa for declaring painted brake calipers. I've never heard of anybody being so idiotic that they would paint their calipers then inform the insurers. You ain't real pal. Does anybody personally know this pratt?

I also can't believe the number of you who've genuinly replied to this post!

Mick


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andyman !

Where have you been mate ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm *guessing* the claim came as a result of this thread?
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=#490470


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

mightty said:


> Furthermore, I think that you are taking the p**s by telling everybody that Admiral asked for an extra Â£20.00 pa for declaring painted brake calipers. I've never heard of anybody being so idiotic that they would paint their calipers then inform the insurers. You ain't real pal. Does anybody personally know this pratt?
> 
> I also can't believe the number of you who've genuinly replied to this post!
> 
> Mick


And your post is so helpful isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Andyman !
> 
> Where have you been mate ?


I assume you are referring to me? Who on earth is "Andyman"? - presumably a previous troll?

I have to be honest & say that the original post was extremely peculiar, with no specific info', which suggests to my (not overly intelligent) mind that miked1900 is a windup merchant.

NO major car insurance company will refuse a claim for such a stupid reason. It's commercial suicide if the national press publish it. Admiral are underwritten (& associated) to Norwich Union. They quite simply cannot do, & would not do what has been claimed.

If miked1900 is actually real, & is making a genuine complaint about Admiral refusing some sort of claim because of "painted calipers" then he should email Jeremy on Topgear, who would love to publish this sort of rip-off - but he would check out the facts first. In my opinion they don't add up Someting about miked1900 doesn't gel.

Mick :evil:


----------



## arml (Mar 21, 2005)

As a matter of strict law, they can refuse to pay out if you have failed to disclose something that would affect a reasonable insurer's decision either whether to insure you at all, or at what premium. But in my (limited) experience, the Financial Ombudsman usually takes a more lenient view and tries to get the insurer to act sensibly. So if the non-disclosure is not relevant to the loss that has happened, the FO will probably be on your side. For example, if it was the case that painted calipers makes your car more attractive to thieves, thus justifying a higher premium, but the claim is for accident damage not theft.

But in my view, it is not reasonable to charge an extra Â£20 premium for having painted calipers, since it would have no effect on performance, and surely negligible effect on stealability. I think you should fight this tooth and nail, and get an engineer to write confirming that it would have no material effect on your car.

Good luck with it, mate.

Alex


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

mightty said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Andyman !
> ...


the person who posted the Red Rotors image :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mick, I think you need to slow down a little here. You're jumping to conclusions and obviously aren't reading the thread fully (as your "Andyman" comment and subsequent assumption / attitude shows....).

We know there has been an accident as per miked1900's other thread, so it's entirely possible this is a genuine question. The only person who seems to be winding anyone up on this thread is you.

"Someting about miked1900 doesn't gel" is a bit rich given your post count and instant abrasive attitude. There may well be facts that haven't come to light yet, but that doesn't make miked1900 troll.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2005)

clived said:


> Mick, I think you need to slow down a little here. You're jumping to conclusions and obviously aren't reading the thread fully (as your "Andyman" comment and subsequent assumption / attitude shows....).
> 
> We know there has been an accident as per miked1900's other thread, so it's entirely possible this is a genuine question. The only person who seems to be winding anyone up on this thread is you.
> 
> "Someting about miked1900 doesn't gel" is a bit rich given your post count and instant abrasive attitude. There may well be facts that haven't come to light yet, but that doesn't make miked1900 troll.


I think that you are being a bit rich to query my "Post Count"! Old son, I'm probably a lot older than you - & a lot richer! Your comment was extremely rude, - & designed to be so. The TT Forum is obviously for the Hoi Poloi & long should it be so.

Best of luck to the lot of you.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Bye.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Mick, I think you need to slow down a little here. You're jumping to conclusions and obviously aren't reading the thread fully (as your "Andyman" comment and subsequent assumption / attitude shows....).
> ...


Jeez what an idiot. Older? Who cares? Richer? REALLY who cares?

Hoi Poloi (sic)? Yeah, whatever. Go find yourself a rich person's forum to post on. I'm sure you'll be happier with the snobs and toffs. :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

mightty said:


> I'm probably a lot older than you - & a lot richer! Your comment was extremely rude, - & designed to be so. The TT Forum is obviously for the Hoi Poloi & long should it be so.
> 
> Best of luck to the lot of you.


I'm *considerably* richer that yow!!!!!

Made my day - I won't degenerate to personal insults as that is against the rules but what a cockish post... Nuff said.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Andyman !
> 
> Where have you been mate ?


I was about to apologise for replying off topic but I see its a bit late for that. Hi John, how you doing? Its a bit of a long story. I've just been lurking since I was stitched up by following a post regarding unmarked police cars and had a CID investigation done on me and some of my friends.

Andy.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably a lot older than you - & a lot richer! Your comment was extremely rude, - & designed to be so. The TT Forum is obviously for the Hoi Poloi & long should it be so.
> ...


He's selling his TT because he can't afford to shoulder the responsibility for any problems down the line, having bought it without a warranty... :lol: A truly rich man wouldn't care. :roll:


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

clived said:


> Bye.


Oooh, handbags gentlemen :lol: :wink:

Back * on topic*, the Quattro Sport has painted calipers and I doubt very much if it's braking performance is affected. :?

I agree with the above posts - they cannot seriously be rejecting your claim. If they hold this up, get as much publicity as possible.

Mike - I'm sure you could do without this kind of grief though, particularly since you've already had to deal with someone damaging your car.

Good luck in getting it sorted. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I doubt he's kidding - just perhaps Miked1900 is busy at work and has not had the opprtunity to update the thread, or because he doesn't have access to computer or the net when at work - give him a break.


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Andyman said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Andyman !
> ...


What! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

....and calling our Vice Chairman "old son" phew, thats dicing with death !

Main Entry: hoi polloi 
Part of Speech: noun 
Definition: common people 
Synonyms: commonality, commoners, great unwashed, huddled masses, infrastructure, masses, Middle America, multitude, plebians, proletariat, rabble, rank and file, riffraff, the common people, the herd, the many, the masses, the working class, vulgus


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Andyman said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Not wanting to hijack this thread. Just what it says unfortunately. I posted some info about some unmarked cars. Audi were informed, Police were informed and then I was fully investigated to find my source. My source came close (very close) to losing his job. ... just be aware, the Police monitor this forum.

Andy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andyman said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Andyman !
> ...


Blimey ? Big Brother in real life !

Still making maps? Still in Denim ? Wheres the sig that was brill?


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am with Admiral (well, Diamond, but its the same company).

I stuck in a claim about a month ago when a pillock drove into me. I used to work for the police (technically still do - on a career break) and for the past 8 months have been studying clinical aromatherapy (a more chilled person you could not hope to meet :roll: )

Anyway....Admiral told me that they were going to void my insurance because I hadn't told them that I was a student - and they wanted another Â£48 from me! Apparently being a student (albeit I am nearly 40 and totally out of it on lavender oil) is more risky than working in the police force.

I argued with them and they backed down...... 

Hmmm.....come to think of it maybe it IS the lavender oil - driving under the influence and all that......

I will just go and open another bottle [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Oh yeh !


All very true unfortunately.

Still around, just taking a back-seat. After being stitched up by one of the senior members I felt pretty negative towards the forum as a whole.

Andy.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Andyman said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeh !
> ...


Ooooh I do love a gossip. What are the details of this? PM me


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Andyman said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeh !
> ...


I did change the "oh yeh" bit to "Blimey" if you look after reading your second post.

Glad to see you back mate.


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Andyman ... just be aware said:


> I think the Police do a marvellous job under very difficult circumstances and in my opinion are grossly underpaid and undervalued. Every Policeman i've come into contact with have always been courteous , friendly, fair but firm and I can truly say that they are a credit to their uniform


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The reason why the insurance comp know he's painted his calipers is when a car goes into a body shop they take pictures with a digi camera and email them to the insurance accessor and from his other post they probably spotted his calipers were painted in the pics, Only if a quote doesn't seem to add up an accessor will be sent out.
I know of someone who put a pin stripe along their car and the insurance comp questioned and dragged their feet because of this.
Jonah


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Andyman said:


> Audi were informed, Police were informed and then I was fully investigated to find my source. My source came close (very close) to losing his job. ... just be aware, the Police monitor this forum.
> 
> Andy.


or you mean Audi monitor this forum and tell the police? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This thread is actually pretty weird :?

Mike,

Ask them under what grounds they can refuse your Claim... iirc R1 is correct amd I kow of people that haven't declared their points and just had to pay the increase in policy just so they can claim.

Mick,

Where did all that come from?

Andyman,

What have Audi got to do with either you or this forum? And is it illegal to know about unmarked police cars? I'm fairly sure I've seen on a few websites lists of unmarked cars :? and a senior forum members stitching you up  :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andyman said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Andyman !
> ...


Just what the blazes has happened, Andy  
I, too, thought that you've been absent from this forum for a long time :?

Apart from this,
why all this pointless bickering :? Can't Mike ask a question without being slated?
(I agree with NuTTs that it is a weird thread)


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

I agree - one of the oddest in recent memory.

Probably rivals the one where Nick got banned.

Andy - sounds a shocker of an experience, sorry to hear about it. (even if it is just a few bits)

Just spent most of the last 15 mins familiarising myself again with the search function :wink:


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

I think I've probably said too much already. I'd better get my coat again.

Andy.


----------



## miked1900 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry I haven't replied but I do have a job and don't always have access to the net.

As mention and referred to my previous post my TT was involved in an accident when some twot hit the side of it, I tried to move out the way and as I was in motion the main impact was the passenger side which made the other car bounce off and scrape the side. I don't know if it was panic or the shock of the accident but my brakes felt like they didn't stop the car. Police got involved as the driver of another car this guy hit was seriously injured so they had to take all three cars away to produce reports on the accident. 
I got asked questions by the police accident report regarding the brakes, clapper paint, who serviced them, who fitted the pads, when was it serviced, I donâ€™t know if these are standard questions. etc. (all services I have had since new done by Audi). 
The cops must have passed this onto my insurance company who then inform me that I haven't declares a "mod" and will not honour the claim. To add salt to the wound before the police started asking me questions for their report my insurance company asked for another Â£100 as the job titled I supplied on my form was different to the one on my application. I tried to argue that you can't enter one but can only choose from a drop down list on there website which is very general, but no joy,

Anyway I feel completed shafted by admiral. Where can I find an expert to confirm that the clappers wont affect the brakes and are not classed as a mod. And what can I do to try and change admiral decision.

Thanks for all the input and interest

Mike


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is you car still drivable? if so take it to an MOT station and pay to have the brakes tested, at worst it will cost you the price of an MOT.
Jonah


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Wak said:


> Andyman said:
> 
> 
> > Audi were informed, Police were informed and then I was fully investigated to find my source. My source came close (very close) to losing his job. ... just be aware, the Police monitor this forum.
> ...


Of course they do! Its full of cash cow TT drivers!

Theres no money in real crime so they have to go after the gerneral public!

To protect and serve!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Is you car still drivable? if so take it to an MOT station and pay to have the brakes tested, at worst it will cost you the price of an MOT.
> Jonah


Mike, this is a brilliant idea!!!
And I am sorry about all the problems you experience :?



sico said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Andyman said:
> ...


Shocking if true


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

miked1900 said:


> ...The cops must have passed this onto my insurance company who then inform me that I haven't declares a "mod" and will not honour the claim. To add salt to the wound before the police started asking me questions for their report my insurance company asked for another Â£100 as the job titled I supplied on my form was different to the one on my application. I tried to argue that you can't enter one but can only choose from a drop down list on there website which is very general, but no joy...


I find this amazing. I called my insurers, Elephant, to ask them and they said that painting the calipers isnt a mod, as long as the calipers and brakes are OEM, the guy did volunteer tho (as he has painted calipers ) that some companies may view a paint job as evidence of non-OEM brakes. As to job title, cos I pointed out that my actual title isnt available on their site so I used something close, he said this wouldnt matter as long as they were recognisably the same job. Clearly "Software Development Manager" and "IT Manager" for instance would be similar, but "Software Sales Manager" and " Software Development Manager" would not as Sales would potentially indicate a higher level of travel....

What title did you use from their site and what did you give as your real title Mike?

Another thought... you aren't claiming off your insurance.. surely you are claiming off the guy that hit you, so why are your insurers arguing the toss?


----------



## itstony (Apr 8, 2005)

Being older.....so what!

Being richer....what has that got to do with anything other than condesention?
Being richer has 'Sod all' to do with what you are as a person.
Some very adolescent views people have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

I would like to sincerely apologise to miked1900 now that I realise you have a genuine (though peculiar) problem. I also wish to apologise to any other forum member who took (understandable) offence at comments that I made yesterday. Over the years I've experienced the "wriggling" of companies trying to avoid contractual responsibilities & when I read about this case it absolutely took the cake. Sorry people.........

Rgds, Mick


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

There are a number of insurers out there who start by looking to find ways of disallowing any claims. My daughter was insured by Hastings and when she reported a small incident (wing mirror knocked off her car) but that she had no intention of claiming. Rather than note this they started by going through the spec on her Ka and when she got to the alloys - lo and behold a mod that they hadn't got listed. She had identified them when she took the insurance out but there is of course no evidence to refute this. They told her she would have to find another insurer and her policy would be terminated in two weeks. Her instinct was to challenge them (she's a solicitor) but decided that they weren't worth sticking with anyway. Buyer beware!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

mightty said:


> I would like to sincerely apologise to miked1900 now that I realise you have a genuine (though peculiar) problem. I also wish to apologise to any other forum member who took (understandable) offence at comments that I made yesterday. Over the years I've experienced the "wriggling" of companies trying to avoid contractual responsibilities & when I read about this case it absolutely took the cake. Sorry people.........
> 
> Rgds, Mick


Glad to have you back on board, I think a PM to Clive might be in order though :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

jonah said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to sincerely apologise to miked1900 now that I realise you have a genuine (though peculiar) problem. I also wish to apologise to any other forum member who took (understandable) offence at comments that I made yesterday. Over the years I've experienced the "wriggling" of companies trying to avoid contractual responsibilities & when I read about this case it absolutely took the cake. Sorry people.........
> ...


Already done, humbly 

Mick


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2005)

jonah said:


> mightty said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to sincerely apologise to miked1900 now that I realise you have a genuine (though peculiar) problem. I also wish to apologise to any other forum member who took (understandable) offence at comments that I made yesterday. Over the years I've experienced the "wriggling" of companies trying to avoid contractual responsibilities & when I read about this case it absolutely took the cake. Sorry people.........
> ...


PS: Despite my previous warranty moans I've fallen in love with my car & now intend to keep it. I've had many many special cars over 30 years but never had one (although it is a little strange looking IMHO) that is so smooth, quiet & surefooted as this TT. I have a suspiscion that it may have been re-mapped. But I don't give a poo because it's great drive.

Mick


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

mightty said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > mightty said:
> ...


*cheer* I hope you get your warranty issues sorted out. Glad you've gone with your heart, not with your wallet


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

mightty said:


> Already done, humbly
> 
> Mick


Read and replied to - thank you.

Clive


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I told First Alternative that I had painted my brake calipers this afternoon. They couldn't care less so no premium increase.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

foster2108 said:


> I told First Alternative that I had painted my brake calipers this afternoon. They couldn't care less so no premium increase.


I've never told my insurance. Perhaps I should? :?


----------

